# Weather Forecast and where to go



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Might have a chance of two or three weeks away next week. Does anyone know what the general forecast is for western Europe?

Cant decide if we should stay in the UK either Scotland or Devon or to hop across to northern Italy, Brittany or Dordogne.

I know the weather in the italian lakes should be good as will the Dordogne but just wondered if there were any weather experts out there. We would like a bit of sun before the onslought of winter!

Cheers
BD


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

barryd said:


> Might have a chance of two or three weeks away next week. Does anyone know what the general forecast is for western Europe?
> 
> Cant decide if we should stay in the UK either Scotland or Devon or to hop across to northern Italy, Brittany or Dordogne.
> 
> ...


I'd have thought that SOUTH will be a better bet !
We're off to Brittany on 16th for a couple of weeks so the weather had better liven up 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Might have a chance of two or three weeks away next week. Does anyone know what the general forecast is for western Europe?
> ...


Thanks. Its looking a bit iffy everywhere if you can believe long term forecasts.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Barry, we have just come back to Lake Garda from Slovenia. We wanted to go on to Croatia but the weather was awful and the forecast for the next couple of weeks was not good. I reckon anywhere southish and west of Bavaria should get the best of it. You can look for forecasts on the net. Good luck with it, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Alan.

Im a bit torn really. As are hoping to go full time in April and as its just a short trip I dont want to go too far. Maybe we should stay in the UK.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure, eh Barry, Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure, eh Barry, Alan


Yep, thats us. Never know what we are doing from one week to the next. Some people spend months planning and arranging trips. Some of ours can be sometimes measured in hours or just not planned at all.

There is still a lot of the UK we havent seen such as most of Wales and north Devon. Its tempting though just to get to Calais and head south. Oh I dunno!!!!!!


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, come on down to France. We came here because the 
temperatures are on average several degrees above those in the south of the UK, and its true - they are. It's green and pleasant down here, so we accept the odd rain - more often at night than during the day - but it is beautiful, the Limousin.
You can poodle down the A20 which is mostly free, and next month we have the Cidre & Cochonaille (cider and piglet, and yes you can win one) day, that's on the third Sunday in October in Champagnac La Riviere, and on the fourth Sunday is the Dournazac Chestnut Fair.
More details on www.parcverger.com, and those visiting get a 10% MHF discount!
Cheers
Dragonfly


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep we are the same.. the only planing I do is to get to the ferry on time....... and will be heading south!!! winter has started here


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi 
We re in L'Escala, northan Spain having traveled down through beautiful France,It has been very hot last couple of days but we will make our way back to France on Monday and slowly tour our way back home, you can't beat the wine and culture and the tarts my oh keeps bringing back Apple tarts that is...
Lin


----------

